# I'm new here and very scared



## ramblingrose (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I just wanted to say hello as me and DH have been TTC number 2 for over 3 years, and we have been having tests over the past few months. It seemed initially from blood tests that I am not ovulating, and once I got my head around that I thought it could be fairly easily sorted out with Clomid etc, and so i was all geared up to go on it after my HSG which to the consultant said was just a formailty as I'd had no problems at all conceiving DS. DH's results were fine.

But had my HSG this week and both my tubes are blocked. It was awful, I was quite poorly afterwards (ie nearly passed out/vomited) and in total shock. I'm still getting twinging pain 4 days later on my left side, and wondered if this was normal?

So I'm now waiting for my cons appointment and know I will have to go for a lap to try and see what the blockages are.

I'm very scared about having it done, and even more scared at the thought my DS will never have a brother or sister, and I will never have another baby to complete our family. I am all over the place and just feel like it's a bad dream really. I was the first of all my friends to have a baby and now they have all overtaken me, and I just feel devastated beyond belief.

Sorry that was a bit longer than I intended (and a bit whingy!). What I want to mainly say is I hope I can fit in here and get some help and support and give some back too.

Vicki  x


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ramblingrose

Sorry to hear of your story so far.  Why don't you pop over to the Daily Messages thread where the ladies are all lovely and supportive ?  You'll be more than welcome  

Jo


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Rambling Rose

You sound like you need some     .  I am also trying to deal with SIF and it comes as a bit of a kick in the teeth when you find out something is wrong doesn't it.  

As Jo said there are lots of really lovely ladies on the daily messages board who are ready and willing with their love and support.  They are all dealing with SIF for many different reasons and are great to chat to.

RLH

p.s. don't worry about feeling that you are whingy, you aren't but we sometimes need to get things off our chest  in order to feel better.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Ramblingrose

Welcome to the SIF board. SIF is horrible and you've every right to feel a bit whingey, it must have been a complete shock for you at the hsg. I had a lap last month and I was really worried about it, but it was absolutely fine apart from being sick from the anaesthetic, at least you'll know what's really going on in there when you've had it done.

Lots of hugs 

Faithful x


----------



## ramblingrose (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi. Just wanted to say thanks for the welcomes.

I wanted to post on the daily chat thread but feel I am intruding a little and now isn't the best time.

I feel very low most of the time; am finding this very hard to come to terms with   I am surrounded by pregnant women at every turn here and it's just so hard. 

Please God let me wake up and this be a horrible dream.


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Honestly, don't worry about feeling that you are intruding, it can seem quite daunting as everyone knows what is going on in everyone else's lives but they/we are VERY welcoming, you can post as much or as little as you want and they won't mind!

Everyone has a low time so you won't be alone if you pour your heart out on that board - they are used to it, my first post was about two pages long!!

Sorry you are having a hard time about it all at the mo - lots of    

RLH


----------



## jobo5572 (Jan 31, 2008)

ramblingrose - please don't feel that you can't post on the other board.  They/we're all really friendly people and it often helps to "offload" and get support from others in the same or similar position to yourself.  I know it is daunting....it took me a while to pluck up courage to do my first post.  So sorry you're feeling so down.  Big  .  We're here to help you


----------



## MissyEm (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Vicki,
I am new to this site but felt compelled to reply to you.  I have a five year old and we have been ttc again for three years.  I have had three miscarriages and like you, have been over taken by every single one of my friends who are are now on baby two, three and some on four...it's incredibly hard.  Today,(period came) I am having one of those days when the school playground is hard to face.  The thought of my gorgeous son not having a sibling just terrifies me.
I have just joined the ARGC and am waiting for all the blood test results etc...
i wish you the best of luck - we have to believe we'll get there!

lots of love x


----------



## ramblingrose (Jun 16, 2006)

Aw thanks MissyEm.  

Welcome to FF.

I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling low too - it really is the pits isn't it?  I am as I type awaiting news of my SIL who is about to have her second baby (her DS is 4 1/2). I can't believe we started trying when her DS was just 1; and my DS was in nursery class and he is now in the juniors    It just seems like life around me is moving at a pace of knots and I am still in the same position as I was all those years ago  

Lots of love to you as you obviously know how it all feels. Everyone on this forum is great and we all understand where each other is coming from which is a great help in itself when you're having a bad time.

xxx


----------

